#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 如果狼要求你留下

## 月‧牙翼Xx

今天做了一個怪夢
夢道我出現在草原上，對面趴著一隻狼
他跟我說了一大堆話
最後跟我說
「留下來，別回去了！」

如果真的有狼要求各位留在那裡
那你們會拋下人類的一切跟他們一起生活嗎?
而且是用人類的外型生活在那裡喔

----------


## 阿翔

想了一會兒，
答案仍然是「不會」。
狼就是狼，
和人類一起生活不是一件好事，
而且就算一隻狼接受了翔，
也不是代表牠的狼群裡每一隻狼也願意接受翔，
所以翔覺得最好不要和狼一起生活。

----------


## 狼尾

我同意翔的想法

但是要是
我那時候也是匹狼的話
可能會考慮考慮

----------


## 洛思緹

那我寧願選擇離開

除非那隻狼有辦法將自己狼化，不然我是選擇離開的

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

除非有辦法把自己變成狼，不然我會選擇離開的。

不過如果是狼的話，我會考慮看看XD

----------


## 殘夜

也許我會~
因為在我身邊除了泫白和家人以外
已經沒有人或所謂的朋友在乎我關心我了
所以我寧可跟狼生活
也不願和人類生活


人類~自私~貪婪~又邪惡~表裡不一~等等的
我承認我滿自私的
但我不邪惡也不表裡不一
而是單純到單蠢


所以也許我會願意和狼一起生活

----------


## 银望

如果是我的話
我會選擇離開
因爲雖然它同意了
但我還是人
人會和狼一起生活嗎?

----------


## 迷思

拋棄人類生活沒什麼問題啊，
反正人生倒頭來還是夢一場。

重點還是「人類姿態」，這樣加入狼群根本是扯後腳。
除非能實際幫助狼群(我想不太到有那些方法)，
要不就離開吧。
(留下來送給牠們當晚餐算了。......哈哈，好像有點醉。)

----------


## 洛肯

小獸不知道耶(好為難喔)
有可能小獸就在附近定居八

----------


## 許狼中將

如果中將是以狼的姿態活著！那中將會留下！
但如果不是，中將會選擇離開…

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

剛剛回來看的時候才發現...忘了打我的答案耶...
其實我是很願意跟狼狼一起生活的
但因為我還是人....可能也會扯到狼群的後腿
所以我還是會回到人類的世界
想辦法保護他們吧
所以只能跟要我留下來的狼說抱歉啦

----------


## 則

留下  沒什麼不好 怕狼群說閒話

離開  也沒什麼不好  只是不會去干涉牠們

但如果是我...選擇留下

我很喜歡自然  並沒什麼不好

----------


## ALEX

沒想到大家的想法都很一致
不錯不錯
那我也跟你們一樣
兩種不一樣的種族要一起生活
不太可能吧

----------


## 逍月

恩...
問他一句：『你暗戀我喔？』，然後帶著淒涼（？），笑著走開。
畢竟狼跟人是不適合一起生活的。

----------


## 隱狼

小獸我會選擇離開
因為人與獸是不能共同生存
但不會就此罷休
我會回去致力發明獸化方法
看是改造病毒讓自己突變
還是.......
只要能成為狼
什麼方法我都願意試驗

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

我會先問牠：「你有辦法把我變成狼嗎？」
然後微笑離開我的夢境

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

1.免談
2.要嘛就把我轉成跟你們一樣的狼族,並賦予一些生存技能與其扮演的角色

----------


## 蒼心

大家的感覺好一至喔...(抖抖)

如果要我站在狼群的觀點...我會選擇離開..

可是私心是..想要留下了..(炸)

所以說~還是作夢夢到根郎在一起最好~(謎:他來亂的不要理他....)

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

既然是夢的話  本狼願意留下
因為是夢所以要讓自己做一個好夢嘛!!  :wuffer_laugh:  

但如果是現實的話  本狼先請那批狼將我咬死
然後要再投胎成一批狼這樣就好了
(謎之聲:那你會忘記那件事吧!!)
(本狼:不喝孟婆湯就好了盃!!  :wuffer_thpt:  )
(謎之聲:......)

----------


## 遠方

這是一個很難決定的問題，
如果我跟那隻狼是情侶，而那時我也是隻狼，我可能會答應。
又如果我是人類，狼要我留下，而且留下沒有後顧之憂(列如:食衣住行)我也可能留下。
但如果我是人類，狼要我留下，一起生活卻是困難重重，我可能會選擇離開。
但如果我是人類，狼要我留下，就算生活格格不入，因為深愛著狼我也會留下。
不過沒真實遇到，一切都很難說，說不定有其它答案 :笑(閃光):

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

歹勢，我要走了，不過跟我走也行，因為我好想看我家狗和狼的小孩長怎樣哦，不過我家拉拉混狼後果不知是不是懦弱的狼......

----------


## 月下白狐

> 今天做了一個怪夢
> 夢道我出現在草原上，對面趴著一隻狼
> 他跟我說了一大堆話
> 最後跟我說
> 「留下來，別回去了！」
> 
> 如果真的有狼要求各位留在那裡
> 那你們會拋下人類的一切跟他們一起生活嗎?
> 而且是用*人類的外型*生活在那裡喔


  :狐狸疑惑:  在下會說:*不 知 道*
理由很簡單,我要留下來做什麼?我只有高中畢業證書的水準能留下來做什麼?

----------


## ichbinm77

我會嘗試留下

我留在這世界有點過於孤寂

而且牠會這麼問表示牠同意

反悔?以後再說吧...

(說不定他是誘惑人的惡魔?)

(回樓上     在狼的世界中學歷或許不重要吧?)

----------


## 小受黑狼

如果是夢裏的狼讓我留下，我醒來一定會想其中包含的寓意，不會真的留下。

人本就是人，即使有狼性，也只能體現在商戰和工作當中。

如果你把狼性放在工作當中，那你絕對是個出色的人才。

生活中是要另一面的，因爲人一輩子都不可能完全的爲自己活。

你有家人，有朋友，有兄弟，如果狼性在日常中很重的話，那你會一無所有。

親人和朋友都會因爲害怕你的性格而遠離你的。

如果真有狼讓我留下來，那我想我也會否決，只能告訴它我會經常來。

----------


## lan

如果那隻狼說留下吧!我選

擇不留下...以人類的型態太

來說太難跟動物生活在一起

了..  :Confused:

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

留下阿.....
恩....

敝狼會選擇 [No]

當然.....
敝狼會感謝他們願意將敝狼留下.....

但是由於形體的限制.......
敝狼認為 別和狼在一起比較好......

雖然是非常渴望~......
但是敝狼也不希望自己污染了這些狼....

如果下輩子有這個機會當狼.........
敝狼一定會選擇當狼的........

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

小獸選擇不留下

除非變成狼~不然以人類外貌會適應不良
(好像大家都講過了)

因為也考量到家人問題(有點番外)
不然也還是有可能留下來......(白日夢未醒)

----------


## 浪之狼

是我的話 我會選擇離開..

畢竟我依舊是人還是得用人類的方式生活

----------


## 曲奇

嘛...
如果是我的話 ,
無論是夢境還是現實 , 選擇留下其實也不錯呢 .
畢竟可以讓我了解多點狼這種生物的生活習性 .
其實這應該說是我的興趣吧...
(對於我這種壞學生 , 有動物賞識我是我的榮幸...)

生物無分貴賤 .
狗 , 貓 , 狼 , 人
對我來說也是一樣的 .
什麼動物也能夠生活在一起的 . (個人偏見

如果不適應的話 , 
那就慢慢去適應吧...
加上我很久以來就想嘗試在野外生活...

不過如果是"老虎"要我留下來的話....
我倒真是要想想...

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

如果是保有人身的話

或許可以像"魔法公主"一樣和狼一起生活、一起打獵、一起玩耍

甚至可以站在狼族的立場撲殺人類

幫助狼群的實力再往上升一皆

如果是狼身的話

就是留下來並肩作戰嘍~

成為一份子!!

----------


## 劍痞

「『為什麼要我留下呢？
「『能告訴我嗎，想要我留下的理由？』」

「自己也蠻想就這樣留在夢境──
「一覺不醒嗎？」

「如果會想要自己當永遠的夥伴的話，
「那我會覺得很欣慰吧。」

「『留戀過去嗎？我自己也不知道……』」（望

----------


## 君尼爾獅

如果可以變成狼，那我會留下來0ˇ0
在環境優美的加拿大過生活~奔跑在草原上=ˇ=
------------
如果是這樣就代表著將不再有電視電腦這些文明的東西
其實也不賴
因為也不用煩惱工作
只要打獵就好了 也算是悠閒

----------


## 毅。信

人的姿態？我不會留下。
但是保持聯絡呢？（被巴頭
就像上面大大們講的一樣阿，
人和狼群一起生活的話，應該只會扯後腿吧？

----------


## 雷宇

好吧~
和大部分人的觀點不同
無論如何，我會選擇留下
（我要求留下還來不及呢，更何況主動的對方XD）

怎麽和狼生活這是個問題，
但既然能夠交流就是可以慢慢學習和適應
如果能變成狼就最好了XD
但就是不想回到現在了。

----------


## 夜狼o星

再把自己狼化前
我可能無法和它們在一起
畢竟是我們是不同的
人只能和人
狼只能和狼

----------


## 茶川翼

我會選擇留下...
再好再壞的事物都不能切斷的友誼..
不用到狼族群也罷，約地點再見面就好了..
保持平常心比不平常心還要來的好..
感覺跟翡翠森林有點異曲同功之妙- -?

----------


## 羽翔

無法留下....
除非自己也是狼....
要不然不會留下來
就算留下來了也沒有用阿
因為在人類這邊還有我必須做的事
所以無法留下....

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯..........
好像待在狼穴裡有點奇怪吧!(怕被吃)
而且很沒有安全感
綜合以上幾點，我會選擇離開(這理由好爛!)

----------


## 夢．碎

人型的話...我不會留下...
雖然十分希望留下來
但人型的我對狼群來說只是負擔吧...
只要間中見見面我就很滿足了~

----------


## 火龍

即使不能變成狼的模樣
我想我會留下來
雖然其他的狼可能不接受我
但有一隻狼願意接受我的話
要其他狼接受我也只是早晚的事
因為,我相信
時間能證明我是可信的

如果可以變成狼的模樣
那更好!
這方便我學習牠們的文化!

----------


## 冥月

唔……
爲什麽…讓我留下？
告訴我原因，如果合理，可以考慮……

而且，如果可以化成狼的話，我可以考慮。
如果不能，那就免了。
非我族類其心必異這個道理，在那裏都是行得通的……

雖然說這個提議很具誘惑力，不過還是要經過簡單的考慮才行的通啊……
深入的就不管了……

----------


## cloud18

恩...
雖然很想..
但...狼還是狼押...
我們做人的就乖乖的當人八....
狼有狼的好...
人也有人的好....

----------


## 布丁狗

恩 恩我同意
若是我  我的答案也是不會
人類和狼生活在一起
不覺得奇怪嗎
而且大多數的狼不一定跟另一隻有相同看法
所以如果是我
我會選擇離開
給狼群更好的生活

----------


## Husky

我的話....如果沒辦法變成狼 那也只好選擇離開了
畢竟 用人類的姿態和狼群相處  絕對會成為他們的累贅
雖然百般不捨 但也只好對那隻請我留下的狼說聲抱歉了

----------


## 七原

如果狼狼來我家和我一起住的話我很願意XD
如果要我去和狼狼一起生活的話說實在我辦不到> <

----------


## wingwolf

我會願意留下！

有資格決定外族人去留的，級別再怎麽也應該是alpha吧
老大都發話了，別的狼自然也會認可同意一個人待在狼群裏

能夠得到狼群的信任，並有幸能親自從內部研究他們的生活
這簡直是我此生最大的願望啊~~~
當然會立即接受XDD

話說，人類的身體在狼群中也絕不是一無是處啊
至少——
照看小狼的工作可以做
和事老的工作（和平時期經常在alpha和beta前面擋著，防止權位矛盾激化）也可以做
搬運食物的工作也可以做
總之能做的事情也挺多的呢^^

----------


## 神無

緊緊的抱住牠
然後在牠耳邊說
「我們會再相見的」
然後轉身離去

----------


## 嵐霖

離開吧～
人和狼本來就不能共處
再來會不會被排斥？
除非只有他而已＝　＝｜｜｜

但如果我是狼的話..
我應該會留下~即使其他狼鄙視..
因為小說《貓戰士》裡的主角也是這樣子啊XD(順便廣告?

----------


## 飄飄

讓我變成狼 !
我就留下 ~

以人類的型態留著
不好也不方便=  =

----------


## mcow

。。。。如果讓我答這個問題的話，我首先要知道爲什麽那頭狼要我留下。。。。留下會造成什麽後果？如果不考慮這個問題的話，我不會留下…………畢竟人類有很多的缺點，但是人類社會有我的親人朋友。。。

----------


## 痕‧風狼

我會留下來 雖然是以人的型態
但至少有衣之狼接受我 我想其他的郎接受我應該也是早晚的事
我會竭盡心力讓他們信任我
如果其他狼不接受我  叫我成為他們的食物我也可以
總之我不想再回到人類的地方了

----------


## fwiflof

如果語言能通的話
應該會留下吧

其實應該也不錯
不過我耐力差要怎麼跟著狼群狩獵啊！？

其實有狼孩啊，所以應該是可能的
不過得要從小養起XDD~~

----------


## 狼牙

我同意翔的想法 :
[就算一隻狼接受了翔， 
也不是代表牠的狼群裡每一隻狼也願意接受翔]
而且我可不懂說狼話  :狐狸疑惑:

----------


## 亞狼艾古德

或許我會留下來~

反正朋友最後只會背叛.無視.或遺忘!

那乾脆跟狼一起在一起!

如果是帥帥狼我會更想留下來XD

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我應該會選擇和狼一起留下吧

和狼一起狩獵也不錯

可以遠離世事的塵埃

過著悠遊自在的生活~

----------


## 幻狼

如果可以的話本狼就會留下了,
但是要以人類的姿態的話.
我就不會留下了,(要是把我變成狼的話就可以了~
因為人跟狼是兩種完全不同的生活方式,
而且只有一只狼認同又不是整個狼族都接受...
留下來最終都可能會變成他/她的食物.

----------


## 新月之狼

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以右上角之編輯功能增加內文
> 
> 全域管理狼 阿翔


我會留下 因為人應該可以狼共存   例:狼孩

----------


## 雪o凱伊

以下是獸的描述-  -XD

狼:留下來吧，別回去了!  :wuf_e_smile:  
獸:我也很不想回去阿，不回去不行( 很不甘願的說 )
狼:既然你那麼不甘願，為什麼還要回去!
獸:要是我留下的話...我會干擾到你們的生活阿~
狼:可是我不希望你走阿

( 迷:這是在演哪一齣爛肥皂劇... )

獸(到耳旁小聲的):我會再回來的

(以飛快的速度離開)

獸(心理想):要是我留下的話，我一定會拖累你們的...  :wuf_e_frown:

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

如果那時..獥是一隻狼的話..會非常樂意留下來..
但如果還是人類型態的話...獥只能跟狼群說聲抱歉了..

但是獥會立刻回去研究出能夠變身成獸的藥水!! (?

----------


## 奇比斯克

這個嘛~~要我留下來啊 不知道狼跟龍在一起生活會怎麼樣
我不是狼 只是一隻龍 如果是人類的話 我想也不會跟牠一起生活
要跟牠在一起我是還OK 只怕那隻狼不想接受我這隻龍~

----------


## 洸野月影

因該是No吧...
狼跟人生活......感覺不是很好，因為太不合群了......
我想人類終究無法脫離科技的生活啊......
(死黏著電腦不放)XD

----------


## 雪

會喔~一早就想脫離這個世界

----------


## 希諾道

矛盾了一會兒呢.....

最後是選擇了 留下 ~~
反正回到人類的世界也是沒什麼大意義, 何況有一只懂說話的狼在自己面前要求自己留下來呢~~
雖說大家是不相同的種族, 但我覺得...人類跟狗狗也是不同的種族吧?

若然相處後的結果是不好的, 那時侯才想一下要真正的離開, 還是再找找別的方法解決吧~~

----------


## 約伊茲的狼

就搭個屋子.住那吧.
但如果能變成狼.
我應該會加入.
畢竟當人是很累的啊.

----------


## 大漠之狼

可能會!
畢竟大自然是在下的嚮往。

但如果對這世間還有所眷戀，恐怕就得選擇離開。
例如，有家人要照顧，光憑這點，就得選擇離開。

依照目前的情況來看，只能暗淡的選擇後者了
即使是人，用這種方式當作隱居也不錯。

----------


## Anfauglir

雖說是相當渴望成為牠們的一份子，
但人類與狼畢竟有本質上的差異存在，並不能說留下來就留下來。 :Sad: 

只希望那隻狼可以接受我偶爾回去看看他們，這樣對我們彼此大概都比較好。
（所謂的考慮多因素後得到的Optimized Solution（最佳解）？

------
除非我自己也成為狼，（若能這樣當然是最完美的，但基本上不可能:P)
或是那時的我有聰明到可以想到與牠們如同同族般的生活方式，
才有可能真的留下來與牠們一同生活吧。

----------


## 亞格雷特

唔...好難選...
應該還是選"不會"
雖然很喜歡狼
但是和狼的很多都不一樣
真正生活的時候或許就會發現不適應的地方
所以...很想但是必須說"不"呢!(淚目)

----------


## 寒狼

我會先了解他留我下來的目的是甚麼
作夥伴
還是備用食物

----------


## 阿昊

如果狼的同伴能接受的話

我會留下吧  :wuf_e_thpt:  

不然我會偷偷離開......

----------


## 大神狼兒

會吧...

如果這是他們希望的話...

就呆在他們身邊...

單純想把我當成食物的話...

那就給他們吃吧...

至少我還有靈魂守在他們身邊...

不過還是希望以狼身跟他們在一起...

這樣子才更美好...

----------


## 炎狩

炎狩會選擇留下..
雖然人類和狼有本質上的差異
可是我很早就想跟狼生活在一起
何況我也不想再繼續呆在這一個殘忍的世界裡了...
 :lupe_guilty:

----------


## mitot4111

如果是人類型態的話....
那我會選擇離開    因為留下來也只是扯後腿而已
兩隻腳是要怎樣和四隻腳的比阿= =.....

----------


## 小藍龍

如果那是隻獨行狼的話我會留下
但如果他有族群的話我會離開吧
畢竟只有自己是不一樣的生物會很痛苦吧

----------


## 斯冰菊

這是個很艱難的抉擇呢！！！本狼有看過《啣肉餵狼》等熱愛狼族的人類報導，但是本狼沒有把握狼族會接受還背著人類爛軀殼的本狼；本狼這樣加入只會拖累他們，最後恐怕只有在飢荒時將肉體讓他們盡情享用，等下輩子再投胎當狼吧！！！ :wuffer_wink: 

當然，如果他們有讓本狼脫離人類軀殼、永遠變成狼/狼人的方法，本狼絕對會加入啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                  北極凍狼   斯冰菊   狂想

                                                                               102/11/19    17:13

----------


## 上將狼

我想應該不會吧(以人類型態說話).............  :wuffer_frown:

----------

